# 4 inch shell!?



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i herd theres a 4 inch shell out there
it goes in a shotgun w/ a 20 round drum...how true is this?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah thats my snow goose sky blasting gun! :lol:

Im sure, I would google it a few minutes on there and you should find it.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I want one~
http://www.camo-store.com/auto_assault_ ... hotgun.htm
I coulden't find the 4 inch shell however. Are you sure it wasn't this?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I can't imagine a 4" shell is going to provide any advantage in performance. First due to pressure limits the heavier load provided wouldn't be able to be pushed that fast. You'd probably be lucky to get 1050-1150 fps. Second, the shot string would be pretty long and while it might look good on paper would not be any more effective on moving game than existing 3' or 3 1/2" loads. A 3 1/2" 10 ga load would likely perform better.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

If it's for purposes like shooting slow or standing game more pellets would be better even if the string is so long. I don't think you'll have to lead the standing Iraqi and I would love to hit him with 50 more pellets. :sniper:


----------

